# Nicotine patches -- Anyone tried em?



## ashk36 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a family of smokers! All of us. So my dad mentioned the other day that he wants to quit, and was asking me about the patch. Today I went and bought him a week's supply and told him if he can use them regularly and quit, I'll buy them for him every week until he's done. And let me tell you, they're not cheap. I spent around $32 for 7 patches. I know my dad has the willpower, he used to be an alcoholic and he was able to quit that on his own and hasn't had a drink in over 10 years. Does anyone have any experience with the patch, or know people who have quit smoking by using them?


----------



## driz69 (Mar 24, 2009)

My husband used them. They did not work for him. I remember seeing him the next morning with the patch on his arm and a cigarette in his hand. He has been smoking for many years. I think its mind over matter. I do know that chantix works. think thats how u spell it. You have to get a prescription from your pcp


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 24, 2009)

i've tried and failed, but i tried via willpower.

however, my mum gave up coming up to a year now after smoking for 30+ years. she used willpower and the nicorette lozengers. she hasn't touched a cigarette with those two methods since april last year. when i was little she tried to give up and said the patches were useless, and i know several other ex-smokers who say the patches aren't very effective too.

also, it may have been an unusual case, but just incase you consider using gum, DON'T. on another one of my mums attempts to give up smoking when i was little she used the nicorette gum. 
i don't know if you were aware but when you use it, you're supposed to chew it when you have a craving, then store in along your gums in your mouth when you don't have a craving...  kinda like a hamster hahaha. to cut a long story short, where she would store the gum in her mouth, a white patch appeared on her gum, and it was pre-cancerous cells that were caused by the gum. so yeah, little warning there! good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i don't think i'm ready to give up quite yet.


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 24, 2009)

Bah! Those things are rubbish. Just because your body doesn't want it doesn't mean your mind doesn't either. My friend tried the patches and the gum and neither worked.. (the gum tastes like @$$ btw) Most of the people I know who've quit, myself included, didn't quit by using those kinds of things. All willpower! lol


----------



## moopoint (Mar 24, 2009)

The patch is on 24 hrs a day. Even while you sleep! A typical person doesn't smoke in their sleep, but the patch is used to reduce cravings.
I found the patch gave me crazy nightmares.

I'm having a smoke as I type btw.....


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 26, 2009)

I was gonna make my boyfriend buy these. But after this thread I'm not even gonna have him waste his money. Thanks for posting


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, my daddy dearest is on his 2nd day smoke free. He started using the patch yesterday morning after he had his FINAL 2 cigarettes. I know it hasn't been long, but I'm so proud of him. He's been a smoker for at least 40 years. If he quits, I can quit. Actually, my mom and I are going to some quit smoking seminar in a couple weeks. Guess we're getting hypnotized? Dunno if that'll do anything, but they have a money back guarantee. Whatever. I think the most important thing to me that is going to give me stronger willpower is watching my dad do this. If you pray, please pray for him! I really want him to succeed!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_Well, my daddy dearest is on his 2nd day smoke free. He started using the patch yesterday morning after he had his FINAL 2 cigarettes. I know it hasn't been long, but I'm so proud of him. He's been a smoker for at least 40 years. If he quits, I can quit. Actually, my mom and I are going to some quit smoking seminar in a couple weeks. Guess we're getting hypnotized? Dunno if that'll do anything, but they have a money back guarantee. Whatever. I think the most important thing to me that is going to give me stronger willpower is watching my dad do this. If you pray, please pray for him! I really want him to succeed!!_

 
Good luck to you and your father 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm obsessed with LA Ink and they did an episode where they hypnotised people in the shop to quit smoking, and apparently it worked with a few of the people. Apparently you just need to be "ready".


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 27, 2009)

Kat's HOTTTT. My mom's friend was hypnotized and it did work for him for a few weeks, but he started again. I think part of the reason for him was that he's a trucker, I mean what else do these guys have to do while driving all day than chain smoke?? Dad's on day 3. He's about to take a road trip, luckily with a NON-smoker, so that's a huuuuge biggie. I know if he were going with a smoker it would probably drive him nuts.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 27, 2009)

I quit smoking when I got pregnant using the patch.

Make sure your Dad doesn't sleep with them on. They can (and did, for me) cause scary VIVID dreams. Hella scary.

What helped me was keeping a pocket full of Jolly Ranchers, so if I DID get the urge, I'd pop a candy in my mouth.

They worked good for me, but I did start smoking again after I had the baby.

I'm thinking of buying the electronic cigarette...


----------



## Breanne Angelo (Mar 28, 2009)

I tried them and they didn't work for me. I ended up quiting cold turkey when I found out I was pregnant.


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Mar 29, 2009)

I also tried the patch, but i had a totally different experience. Of course I thought it would be a good idea to start using the patch on a saturday before i go to work. well literally within 15-20min of wearing the patch i began feeling dizzy,short of breath, nausea, my heart  was beating so fast! I felt like i was going crazy and like i was just gonna faint. well needless to say i got a nicotine overdose with the patch. i guess i don't smoke enough ciggs a day to be able to wear that dumb patch. so yeah, it pretty much sucked 4 me.


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamourgirl216* 

 
_I also tried the patch, but i had a totally different experience. Of course I thought it would be a good idea to start using the patch on a saturday before i go to work. well literally within 15-20min of wearing the patch i began feeling dizzy,short of breath, nausea, my heart  was beating so fast! I felt like i was going crazy and like i was just gonna faint. well needless to say i got a nicotine overdose with the patch. i guess i don't smoke enough ciggs a day to be able to wear that dumb patch. so yeah, it pretty much sucked 4 me._

 
Did you start on the step 1 patch, or step 2? It says on the package that if you smoke 10 cigs a day or less, you should start on step 2. That may have been why you got sick.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 6, 2009)

My man stopped smoking and used Nicorette patches.  The only complaint he had was that he would get nightmares while on the patch.  Good luck


----------

